# Liners for wood panelling



## RCP

I was waiting at SW today and started looking at paintable liners for covering some fake wood panel in my house. Might be a good project for the slow winter ahead! Looked online and a lot of different choices.
Looks like priming the panel is required?
Anyone have experience/tips to share?
Thanks


----------



## ProWallGuy

www.wallliner.com


----------



## RCP

Thanks, I ordered a brochure, looks like good info.


----------



## daArch

First WHAT IN THE HELL ARE YOU DOING IN THE AVATAR - was that some kind of Halloween ritual ???   


Second:

Ask three paperhangers about paper over panelling and receive at least five different answers.

Need to know some details begore I can give you my top three answers.

What you mean by "fake" wood?
What is the surface - like contact paper, or something else.
How deep are the grooves?
How secure is it - are the nails popping?
What do you mean by a "paintable liners"?

The general principle is to wash off any wax/greese. Prime with something that will ensure adhesion. Paper with something that will bridge the grooves. There are other steps and proceedures, but I gotta know the details asked above. One of the embossed papers may hide the grooves. 

BTW, many years ago (12 -14) over our fake wood paneling (cheap 1/4 ply with a printed pattern on top), I sanded, secured loose areas, preped with a 100% acyrlic prep coat (California's Prep n Size), installed a heavy duty non-woven bridging liner and then installed a cheap pre-pasted paper. Still looks OK - well except for the 12 - 14 years of stains, fades, and scuffs)


----------



## Dave Mac

I wonder the difference in labor, compared to smoothing out the grooves with sheetrock mud. and painting


----------



## RCP

daArch said:


> First WHAT IN THE HELL ARE YOU DOING IN THE AVATAR - was that some kind of Halloween ritual ???
> That is the "Last bonfire of the summer" dance!
> 
> Second:
> 
> Ask three paperhangers about paper over panelling and receive at least five different answers.
> Yeah, that's why I posted here after I googled!
> Need to know some details begore I can give you my top three answers.
> 
> What you mean by "fake" wood?
> A wood panel with grooves
> What is the surface - like contact paper, or something else.
> Like it is photographed on
> How deep are the grooves?
> 1/8" inch
> How secure is it - are the nails popping?
> Secure
> What do you mean by a "paintable liners"?
> just like on the walliners site, want a painted look.
> 
> The general principle is to wash off any wax/greese. Prime with something that will ensure adhesion. Paper with something that will bridge the grooves. There are other steps and proceedures, but I gotta know the details asked above. One of the embossed papers may hide the grooves.
> 
> BTW, many years ago (12 -14) over our fake wood paneling (cheap 1/4 ply with a printed pattern on top), I sanded, secured loose areas, preped with a 100% acyrlic prep coat (California's Prep n Size), installed a heavy duty non-woven bridging liner and then installed a cheap pre-pasted paper. Still looks OK - well except for the 12 - 14 years of stains, fades, and scuffs)


One issue is all the plastic trim at base and lid and corners.
On a similar house we did fill grooves, skim coat, spray texture and paint. Turned out well, but the house was empty.
want to give hubby a small project for the winter, he hates painting at home!


----------



## daArch

RCP said:


> One issue is all the plastic trim at base and lid and corners.
> On a similar house we did fill grooves, skim coat, spray texture and paint. Turned out well, but the house was empty.
> want to give hubby a small project for the winter, he hates painting at home!


The cobbler's child goes barefoot, eh?

replace plastic with wood - you will appreciate the up-grade for years to come.

By corners, you mean inside corner beads? Remove and fill void. Again - long term enjoyment factor.

I think the paneling I papered had a similar surface. Sand and prime with a 100% acrylic wallpaper prep coat. 

1/8" inch deep grooves are pretty deep.That means they are also about 1/8" to 3/16" wide. Cavalier's HD non-woven bridging liner will definitely soften them, not sure how well they will completely hide them. Perhaps filling is the solution. But as I always say, when in doubt, test it out. If you can get Ed and Greta to send you a smallish sample for you to test that would be great. If not, I could cut a small amount off my stockpile and send it. 

When you do adhere the liner, PLEASE use a strippable paste. This will enable the painted non-woven liner to be pulled off the wall when in the future someone wants to remove it. 

-Bill


----------

